# Toast ....



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Alright I know it sounds rather Janky and that it will be gross ... But I read a recipe for toast kinda ... It's essentially you toast the bread like normal and then right after you get it out of the toaster you squish it down . Then you let it hang in the sunlight . For about 8 hours . Turn the oven down to the lowest setting , and let them sit in there for about 30 minutes . By now try should be really really hard and dry . Then you can put them in a sterilized plastic bucket an they stay for a long time . For some of us , making fresh bread isn't an option . But do you think this is plausible ? Input? .. I mean maybe you could spread some Jam on there and it would be too too bad . It's defiantly not a food to eat without water .


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like you are makin' crackers ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Try it and let us know what YOU think.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like a really inefficient way to make pilot crackers. I would look into making your own hardtack, which might even be cheaper than your toast idea. Hardtack is simple to make and has a very long shelf life.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardtack


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Try it and let us know what YOU think.


I'm afraid to try it to be honest xD ! But imma suck it up later and ill post results .


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Why not just buy Wonder Bread?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

If I can ask ... why is making fresh bread not an option?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a perty tastey recipe fer hardtack what I make, not as plain as the regular stuff:
Here be my recipe, adds a bit a flavour an hardtack should keep many years, specially ifin yall put it in a vac bag. That was there intent, a bread what would travel on ship an store fer a real long time. I use a biscuit cutter ta make mine.

2 Cup flour
1 Cup Water (actually more)
1 tsp salt
2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp greek seasonin

Mixed it all tagether until the dough weren't real sticky, rolled out ta 3/8 inch thick an cut em with a biscuit cutter. Then poked holes in em with a fork an baked at 375° fer 30 minutes each side. I then rebaked em at 275° fer 30 minutes each side. Vac bagged an ready ta store. I did eat one an they got real good taste to em.

I've made lots a these. They used em on ships an such an kept fer years stored in a wood barrel. Stored in a vac bag I'd say they last ferever.

They will break teath, I'd soak em in some coffee, in a soup er even water ta soften em up a bit. But they be the longest storage bread I know of.

One thin I've learned bout storin it, ifin ya just put it in a vac bag an vac seal it, it'll tend ta poke holes in the bag. What I do be put it in a cheap sammich plastic container an put the lid under the container then seal it up with the vac machine. Nother way a doin it be ta put em in pint er quart mason jars an use the jar vac sealin attachment.

Stored thisa way I don't thin they'd ever go bad.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

OCH I have a batch of your hardtack in the oven right now...hope it comes out okay!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I like em cause they got a bit a taste to em. Still nothin in there ta really go bad.

Hope yall like em to!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> OCH I have a batch of your hardtack in the oven right now...hope it comes out okay!


Well??????? How'd it come out?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

First batch the time was a little too long. I haven't put in a second batch yet but I'm gonna have to lessen the time and lower the temp I think.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Well! I had a peice this morning . I put a bit of jam on there and a bit of butter , and they aren't that hard to swallow !


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

*Andi said:


> If I can ask ... why is making fresh bread not an option?


We just don't have the materials :/ .


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

*Andi said:


> If I can ask ... why is making fresh bread not an option?


Beat me to it. There are infinite kinds of bread and infinite ways to make it many any six year old can make.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be a perty tastey recipe fer hardtack what I make, not as plain as the regular stuff:
> Here be my recipe, adds a bit a flavour an hardtack should keep many years, specially ifin yall put it in a vac bag. That was there intent, a bread what would travel on ship an store fer a real long time. I use a biscuit cutter ta make mine.
> 
> 2 Cup flour
> ...


I wonder if it would work with a bit of cinnamon and sugar instead of the garlic and greek seasoning. Kinda like a breakfast hardtack.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Flour tortilla, about the same ingredients, flour, water, lard, salt. Start to finish about 30 minutes and they will last quite a while.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I wonder if it would work with a bit of cinnamon and sugar instead of the garlic and greek seasoning. Kinda like a breakfast hardtack.


Should do just fine. But remember, these thins be hard as a brick!

I like ta soak em in my soup. Now nothin say yall couldn't soak these in a bita milk.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

I make red eye gravy and pour over them, when they get hard. Fried ham, bacon, sausage. When the biscuits start getting hard, I slice them in thin slices, let them get hard. Great in soups.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I wonder if it would work with a bit of cinnamon and sugar instead of the garlic and greek seasoning. Kinda like a breakfast hardtack.


Are you going to give this a shot? If so, please let us all know how it turns out!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Are you going to give this a shot? If so, please let us all know how it turns out!


I'll give it a shot next time I make bread. And Yes, I'll let everyone one know how it turns out.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

-prepper- said:


> We just don't have the materials :/ .


I'm sorry ... 

What materials are you lacking?

(Sorry I... just wanting to understand...)


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

After work on Friday my gal and I were sitting on the porch enjoying a few well deserved cool bevereges and we were talking "prepping" and about things Ive learned from this site. I mentioned about prepper and his toast and about sentry18 and OCH's thoughts about hardtack.( I had never heard of hardtack) And she said oh yeah I read about that when I was homeschooling the kids. flour, salt, water hard as a rock and lasts forever. You fruitloop I replied (lovingly and joking of course) We need this in out food stores! She had forgotten about it untill I mentioned it. So we spent a rainy Saturday making a few batches and sealing it in mylar. What a great addition, easy to make and not bad tasting either. Thanks P.S. and to all the folks here with the great ideas.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

*Andi said:


> I'm sorry ...
> 
> What materials are you lacking?
> 
> (Sorry I... just wanting to understand...)


It's okay haha , well actually I'm sure we could grow the wheat and stuff we just don't really have the knowledge . Everything that I've ever planted I learned how and when etc exactly how to do it from my grandfather . But he never grew wheat for bread ... So mostly we lack the knowledge and probably the other things we would need to make it . From seed to loaf


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

cedarguy said:


> After work on Friday my gal and I were sitting on the porch enjoying a few well deserved cool bevereges and we were talking "prepping" and about things Ive learned from this site. I mentioned about prepper and his toast and about sentry18 and OCH's thoughts about hardtack.( I had never heard of hardtack) And she said oh yeah I read about that when I was homeschooling the kids. flour, salt, water hard as a rock and lasts forever. You fruitloop I replied (lovingly and joking of course) We need this in out food stores! She had forgotten about it untill I mentioned it. So we spent a rainy Saturday making a few batches and sealing it in mylar. What a great addition, easy to make and not bad tasting either. Thanks P.S. and to all the folks here with the great ideas.


Is it rainy everywhere xD !?!?!? Geese ! It's rained for 3 days straight in Georgia ! :O


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Some places it be danged well snowin! Last week we had 70's then Wednesday night it started snowin. We got nearly 10 inchs a wet concrete dumped on us. Never in my memory can I remember it snowin this late! Then over the weekend, 60's an taday in the 70's again!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

-prepper- said:


> It's okay haha , well actually I'm sure we could grow the wheat and stuff we just don't really have the knowledge . Everything that I've ever planted I learned how and when etc exactly how to do it from my grandfather . But he never grew wheat for bread ... So mostly we lack the knowledge and probably the other things we would need to make it . From seed to loaf


Wheat grains, are things we do not grow. Instead we stock pile grain (not flour) and make flour, bread as needed. Subsidized by cornmeal, cattail and acorn flour.



cedarguy said:


> What a great addition, easy to make and not bad tasting either. Thanks P.S. and to all the folks here with the great ideas.


It will store longer if you store grain grind it as needed to make hardtack bread or whatever is needed. Remember to add some DE to your grains before you seal and store them.


----------

